# FW Clams for your Community tank?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The offering isn't very descriptive, anyone got additional information on these? My gut tells me these are one of the many aquatic life that are sold as fresh water but are actually brackish-marine.

NATURAL FISH AQUARIUM FILTER -30 LIVE FRESH WATER CLAMS - eBay (item 120689526301 end time Mar-26-11 10:01:24 PDT)

i stand corrected....

Tropical Freshwater Invertebrates for Aquariums: Freshwater Clam

More info, they sound like a neat addition to just about any tank.

Golden Clams Art


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Getting then their food would worry me


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah seems like it's just another aquarium inhabitant that has mixed responses. DON'T DO IT and No worries just don't vaccumme the gravel to leave plenty for them to eat.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?145361-Freshwater-Clams


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are fresh water clams, they are mostly filter feeders and will need to be near some water flow to filter the water for food.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Many clams have a parasitic stage as larvae when they hook onto fish, don't know about these.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah they say it's the same for these clams. And while they usually pic a particular type of fish, with the close quarters and lack of selection it could cause trouble with fish in the tank.


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just hit buy it now on ebay to 10 golden clams.. I read about them on aquariumfish.net and they seemed a cool addition. 

Reading about them now (great thing to do AFTER the fact i know), I dont think i want them in my aquarium. 

They should arrive in a week or so.. what should i do?


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just sent the ebay seller an email that i dont want them anymore. See what happens. I'm afraid that they will face death if they do make it to my doorstep.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The biggest thing with the clams is of course that they burrow. And when the die, you won't know it until your water is all fouled up.


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

James0816 said:


> The biggest thing with the clams is of course that they burrow. And when the die, you won't know it until your water is all fouled up.


Yeah and from what i read, breed like rabbits.. This would be ok if they produced fish food, but their larvae are too small..


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd buy a cheap 10G tank and toss them in there if you can't cancel your order. The chances they kill your tank 50/50 it seems.


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> I'd buy a cheap 10G tank and toss them in there if you can't cancel your order. The chances they kill your tank 50/50 it seems.


Yeah that was actually exactly what i was thinking.. I will not chance them killing my tank, so they're not going in there. I will not participate in releasing alien spicies in the wild, so they're not going in the lake or creek. The only other option is a dedicated tank or bury them in the back yard (or put them in the soup lol)


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will crayfist eat clams by the way?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure about a crayfish, what about a Puffer Fish?


----------



## s9601694 (Feb 23, 2011)

So the ebay guy "got my email too late" and had already sent them out.. I found a Whisper complete starter aquarium kit (new in box) on craigslist for $10 so I'll dump the 10 clams in there for now, see what happens.. If anything, i'll breed them for my future clam eater (whatever that may be).. Which type of (fresh/brackish water) puffer fish would be strong enough to crack a 1" clam?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

you could try a Red Eared Slider turtle. I droped a snail in his tank and he had a blast, little different than a clam but he seemed to have no isse with the shell.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll buy them from you if you're interested. I've got 2 clams out of 5 left in my tank right now, and I'm looking for more because of the "oohs" and "aahs" I get from seeing their bivalves sticking out of the substrate. I'm also fascinated by them. PM me if you're interested in relieving yourself of some or all of them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sure they can be kept alive if you want to try, it's just that most people are not interested enough in them to give the care they need to stay alive. It's like corals, people didn't used to be able to keep them alive but it's not too hard once you meet their specific needs. Most people are more interested in keeping corals than clams though.


----------

